# Well done! @hot.chillie35



## Resistance (18/6/19)

@hot.chillie35 has gone a 3days without a stinkie. problem...! she needs some more motivation and a tobacco juice thats simular in taste to a Marlborough blue beyond.
so if anyone has any recommendations to where to find such a thing, it would be appreciated.
Thanks forum family

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/6/19)

Wonderful news @hot.chillie35 

Stay strong and keep going.

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CaliGuy (18/6/19)

Resistance said:


> @hot.chillie35 has gone a 3days without a stinkie. problem...! she needs some more motivation and a tobacco juice thats simular in taste to a Marlborough blue beyond.
> so if anyone has any recommendations to where to find such a thing, it would be appreciated.
> Thanks forum family



Congrats @hot.chillie35, stay strong and keep going on the journey as these is still so much to discover. 

Not a Marlboro Blue Beyond but a very good ADV Tobacco juice for consideration is Pied Piper - Red Wood or Arabian Nights in 12mg MTL.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (18/6/19)

6 Days is around the corner @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 6 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (19/6/19)

Congrats @hot.chillie35 !


Keep it up!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/6/19)

AWESOME WELL DONE @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/6/19)

Ciggie Free is my favourite kind! Congrats @hot.chillie35 !!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/6/19)

Great news @hot.chillie35 , keep on going. One day at a time.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (19/6/19)

Way to go @hot.chillie35 !!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## cgs (19/6/19)



Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/6/19)

WELL DONE @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (19/6/19)

Hang in there, dont give up on temptation!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (19/6/19)

@hot.chillie35 

Three days is a HUGE accomplishment!! Well done!! Keep going - you're over the first hurdle!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (19/6/19)

Hi guy's.I got three concentrates.wanted to try and figure this out for @hot.chillie first.
cubano,ry4,soho and obviously menthol. And very little nicsay maybe 3mg.
So cubano,1%.
Soho,2%
Ry4,2%
Mentol,0.5%
What do you think?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (19/6/19)

I just wanted to say a VERY BIG THANK YOU to all of you. There is nothing better than friendly people that's more like family motivating you constantly. It makes the journey so much sweeter.

Thanks Guy's!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## lesvaches (21/6/19)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## r0ckf1re (21/6/19)

Resistance said:


> Hi guy's.I got three concentrates.wanted to try and figure this out for @hot.chillie first.
> cubano,ry4,soho and obviously menthol. And very little nicsay maybe 3mg.
> So cubano,1%.
> Soho,2%
> ...



I was a Malboro smoker, cubano seemed to have helped, I can suggest that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (21/6/19)

Resistance said:


> @hot.chillie35 has gone a 3days without a stinkie. problem...! she needs some more motivation and a tobacco juice thats simular in taste to a Marlborough blue beyond.
> so if anyone has any recommendations to where to find such a thing, it would be appreciated.
> Thanks forum family



Try some of the Pied Piper juice that @GSM500 makes. They're pretty good (if you're into tobacco juices).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (21/6/19)

And we add another 3 more days to that.
whooo hoo!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (21/6/19)

Pied piper Redwood was on my list. Then life happened. It's still on the list for the near future.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/6/19)

Awesome @hot.chillie35 congrats on 3 more days

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------

